
Get the New Facebook Profile Now - jedwhite
http://www.facebook.com/about/profile/
======
tobtoh
The first thing I did when I got my new profile was to check the settings to
see if it publicly shared any info I didn't want it too ...

------
Klonoar
Am I the only one who, after upgrading, noticed that it stripped out all my
previously filled in information relating to employer, etc? I suppose it's for
the whole "projects" bit in work-related things, but last I checked we have
these things called data migrations. At this point, leave the old info as
defaults and let people enhance it.

I find it hilarious because, while I don't agree with half of Facebook's
public/private settings, I also tend not to give a shit for my own personal
reasons. Just sayin', you want all my info, I try to give it, you take it
away...

The splash page for this also reeks of Apple-esque design. Perhaps this was
done in other Facebook promotional pieces as well and I'm just now noticing
it, but I wanted to point it out for the hell of it.

------
asnyder
I really hate the photo scroller. I would love to hide the whole object, not
just individual photos. Every time you hide a photo it just fetches a new one.
Really annoying.

Update: I had to press hide on several hundred photos for this to go away.
Nice update.

Update2: There appear to be facebook partisans that think not having choice is
a good thing? Really?

~~~
Lewisham
Why do you hate it so much? People can just as easily get your photos from
your Photos library instead. Is it simply an aesthetic complaint?

~~~
asnyder
The difference is as follows. The pictures that show aren't necessarily
relevant to my life at this point in time. For example, I'm not very active on
the picture front and many of the pictures that show are from several years
ago. My girlfriend won't be that understanding when the picture on the home of
my profile are with people from my past.

If it's in my photos the date and context are much clearer than they are on
the main section of your profile.

~~~
w1ntermute
> My girlfriend won't be that understanding when the picture on the home of my
> profile are with people from my past.

I'd say the bigger problem in this case is her lack of understanding, not the
technological failure on Facebook's part, which most users should be
acclimated with by now.

~~~
scott_s
Consider my friend who is getting divorced. He is tagged in a lot of pictures
of him and his soon-to-be-ex-wife. I don't think he wants pictures of the two
of them at the top of his page.

~~~
w1ntermute
Shouldn't he be untagging himself from those photos regardless (and deleting
them if he uploaded them)?

~~~
scott_s
Not wanting a picture displayed at the top of his profile doesn't mean he
wants to erase her from his history.

(Keep in mind this is hypothetical in the sense that I have not asked him how
he feels about this; I'm imagining how I would feel in his situation.)

------
kylec
Is there a way to revert to the old profile? I don't want to click "Get the
New Profile" unless I can switch back if I want.

~~~
msmith
Nope. In the FAQ, it says "You will not be able to switch back to the old
design after upgrading."

~~~
dmvaldman
Why oh why don't I read more carefully!

------
jiganti
I didn't know facebook was broken, so I'm skeptical about the fix. When people
use a service for months or years and you change it, making them adapt to the
new conditions (as minor as that adaptation might be), they better be able to
recognize some concrete improvements to the new structure. This will motivate
them to embrace the change.

It'll be interesting to see peoples' reactions to the overhaul.

~~~
rorymarinich
People always hate the redesigns. Then, three months later, they revolt
against the NEW redesigns because they love the current one so much.
Facebook's kind of abusive like that.

They also usually cycle between adding new functionality, and then stripping
down the designs to its essentials. This is more of an Essentialist design,
which I like; I've been waiting for a redesign since their last one added all
the weird things.

------
kevinpfab
I like the change, it feels a bit more like a profile and less like a
communication hub. The news feed is where I can find all the random chatter.

------
scottkrager
I like it.

I still don't use facebook much anymore though. Doubt this will change that.

------
chrischen
So this is why they took out application profile tabs...

~~~
treyp
it was due to "low usage rates" according to
<http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/402>

------
Swizec
I don't really get it ... people actually use Facebook profiles?

Personally I almost never leave the home page ...

~~~
Frazzydee
Perhaps this illustrates the need to revamp profiles.

------
zone2
how do i switch back to the old one? if you know pls.

